# Best Sunday School Evangelism Book/Curriculum



## Hamalas (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi everyone. 

Do any of you have a recommendation for a good book or curriculum on evangelism that would work well for a 10-12 week adult Sunday School class?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 14, 2021)

Pratt's book, _Every Thought Captive, _is a good introduction to Apologetics. 









Every Thought Captive: A Study Manual for the Defense of Christian Truth (Pratt)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org






Also, RTS has some Apologetics courses that you could get some inspiration from.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 14, 2021)

I haven’t read it years, but I found Jerram Barrs’ book “Heart of Evangelism” helpful and accessible. He balances formation, enthusiasm, expectations and technique effectively. He wrote another book on evangelism that I haven’t read yet.


----------

